# NetBeans auf Deutsch



## MelcomX01 (28. Sep 2004)

Hallo.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob es Netbeans auch in deutsch gibt?
(Eclipse und JBuilder machen immer Probleme, und eine andere gute Entwicklungsumgebung kenne ich nicht)
Vielen Dank.

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel präzisiert._


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Deutsch? Nein...
Willst du nicht gleich auch noch Java in Deutsch..:bae:


(btw. Die Idee gefällt mir zwar...)

```
öffentliche gruppe deutsch {
  öffentlich stationär haupt(Zeichenkette[] argumente) {
     Anlage.nachaussen.drucken("hallo welt");
  }
}
```


----------



## MelcomX01 (28. Sep 2004)

Na hoffentlich konnte ich damit zu deiner Belustigung beitragen. 
Nur so zur Info: Java kann man auch ohne große Englischkenntnisse lernen, aber die ganzen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten in NetBeans sind mir dann soch etwas zu hoch. 
Trotzdem Danke für dein tollen Beitrag  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Sep 2004)

NetBeans ist inzwischen auf Deutsch erhältlich.
http://forum.byte-welt.net/showthread.php?t=528

_Dieser Beitrag wurde editiert und auf den neuesten Stand gebracht._


----------



## MelcomX01 (29. Sep 2004)

Naja, das wird mir mit meinem doch sehr beschränkten Englisch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, ich werde dann doch noch mal probieren, Eclipse zum laufen zu bekommen. Trozdem Danke, das ich noch eine ernsthafte Antwort bekommen habe.


----------



## meez (29. Sep 2004)

Nun mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd ...
Netbeans ist eigentlich sehr intuitiv..Das solltest du auch beherrschen können, wenn dein English nicht so toll ist...
Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehelen, zuerst ein wenig besser English zu lernen bevor du mit Java etwas machst, da du es sonst wirklich ziemlich schwierig hast, insofern da auch alle Bibliotheken von Drittanbietern in English dokumentiert sind...


----------

